# Kobe out for the preseason. Sign of bad things to come?



## LakerMania (Aug 29, 2002)

http://www.foxsports.com/content/view?contentId=459434 

Tonight on the Southern California Sports Report
Kobe Out for the Preseason: After having knee and shoulder surgeries in the off season, Kobe Bryant will not play in the preseason. We'll update you with the latest information.

----------------------------------

Damn that sucks, I am anxious to see how he is going to do on the court after kinda letting himself go all summer, I also wanted to see him welcome Lebron to the NBA "Kobe style" on TNT on the 16th.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

I have a feeling it's gonna take him some time to get back to playing shape... :no:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He did not look good on TV. He looked completely out of shape. And is that a new tatoo? That can't be a good sign.

And the trial hasn't even started.

This will probably be a blessing in disguise for the lakers though. They are a better team when they rely on Shaq and not Kobe. If this team becomes Payton and Shaq's they'll be harder to stop, oddly enough.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> He did not look good on TV. He looked completely out of shape. And is that a new tatoo? That can't be a good sign.
> 
> And the trial hasn't even started.
> ...


Yes thats a New tattoo from the same guy who said he would never desecrate(sp?) his body with things like that. Thats not him


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe lost all of his muscle definition..
he was abs ripped up last year at about 230 
now he looks as skinny as he did when he came into the nba

I think his knee is still messed up..
This could be a sad sad year


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

Does he look that bad? Sheesh, there goes months and months of working out/conditioning during last offseason...


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Julo</b>!
> Does he look that bad? Sheesh, there goes months and months of working out/conditioning during last offseason...












Id like to know what his tat says..
anyways that pics not great.. but he looks skinny


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

This is a sad day for all us Kobe fans!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes thats a New tattoo from the same guy who said he would never desecrate(sp?) his body with things like that. Thats not him


Man you really have somethng against him now don't you. What did he ever do to you? Or is it just the combination of everything that he has said as a young man before that gives people from Philly animosity towards him? 

Which one is it?


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

He doesn't look too out of shape in that pic, but it looks like he's lost some definition in some areas.

Anyone know what the tat's about?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Man you really have somethng against him now don't you. What did he ever do to you? Or is it just the combination of everything that he has said as a young man before that gives people from Philly animosity towards him?
> ...


What are you talking about. I dont talk bad about Kobe Bryant at all. I made a statement about something he said not me. I hold no animosity towards him. Hes a good guy in my book


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> What are you talking about. I dont talk bad about Kobe Bryant at all. I made a statement about something he said not me. I hold no animosity towards him. Hes a good guy in my book


I mean lately, everytime I read one of your posts about Kobe you always seem to bring stuff up about past things he has said, even though who knows when he said it or why it should matter?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

my thing about the tatoo is that he's maintaining his innocence, but then he goes and gets his first tatoo...which is something that one associates sort of with prison...just in case he goes, I guess he wants some street rep.

12 jurors, 1 judge, Half a chance.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

What if kobe would have gone to the corn rows.. and like 4 new tats.. i wonder what all of his sponsors would have said then


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> my thing about the tatoo is that he's maintaining his innocence, but then he goes and gets his first tatoo...which is something that one associates sort of with prison...just in case he goes, I guess he wants some street rep.
> 
> 12 jurors, 1 judge, Half a chance.


Tatoos are associated with prison... since when? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> What if kobe would have gone to the corn rows.. and like 4 new tats.. i wonder what all of his sponsors would have said then


They would have said:

"Oh my GOD, you ****ing poser!"

And then, the pointing and laughing would commence.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I mean lately, everytime I read one of your posts about Kobe you always seem to bring stuff up about past things he has said, even though who knows when he said it or why it should matter?


Umm I hardly post about Kobe, and the last time I did was way back when the rape situation began. Hes not one of the topics I post about. so search my post history and then you'll find out. I'll wait for your apology.:yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Umm I hardly post about Kobe, and the last time I did was way back when the rape situation began. Hes not one of the topics I post about. so search my post history and then you'll find out. I'll wait for your apology.:yes:


I know... that's what I am talking about when it began. I never said you posted often about it, just when you do you always bring back some stuff from his HS days that is somewhat applicable now for whatever reason. 

I don't think it was malicious but that is what I see. :yes:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I know... that's what I am talking about when it began. I never said you posted often about it, just when you do you always bring back some stuff from his HS days that is somewhat applicable now for whatever reason.
> ...


I dig it, I dig it.:grinning:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I dig it, I dig it.:grinning:


Or maybe I am reading you wrong. :grinning:


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

It's sad to see just how many posters, I mean people are getting a chuckle out of Kobes' situation.

Aside: I think I read the tat was his wifes name and something else.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

He really should take the year off if things keep going this way. Or atleast get his life sorted out then come back to play basketball. Basketball isn't forever, but what he does in his personal life right now very well could be.


----------



## LakerMania (Aug 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>steadyeddy</b>!
> 
> Aside: I think I read the tat was his wifes name and something else.












Yeah Vanessa and Psalm 27.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> He did not look good on TV. He looked completely out of shape. And is that a new tatoo? That can't be a good sign.
> 
> And the trial hasn't even started.
> ...



What the heck are you talking about? Did you happen to watch the Lakers last year? What did we see???? HMMMM? 

An out of shape, lethargic Shaq who had problems fronting and finishing??? Yes I think we did. 

If you watched the Lakers last year you would have MAYBE picked up that Kobe carried them the entire season despite bad knees. Take a look at his stat line last year to get a clue.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are all these new guys with big mouths and bad attitudes coming from?

With out Shaq the Twolves would of got out of the 1st round... thats if the Lakers would of even made it to the playoffs. You understand that the Purple and Gold scrubs would of had to make up for all of Shaq's stats if it wasn't for him? Let alone they'd have an amazing whole to fill in the middle of the lane.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm wow. just take a look at the lakers record(win and losses, bub) last year with and without Shaq. Kobe may have put up more PPG(hell he put up more shots) but the lakers live and die by Shaq. Without Shaq last year the lakers weren't even the second best team in california.

And yes Shaq was out of shape, and lethargic, I saw that. But did you notice that even when he was slow and lethargic he still was unstoppable for most of the league.

Watching Lakers games as a laker hater, you get a better view of what works and doesn't work I think. And I've said it before, but I'll say it again, when I'm rooting against the lakers I love to see Kobe shooting fadeaway shots with two guys on him. I don't even really care how many go in, at the end of the day it'll be about 10-15 percentage points worse than what would have been if Shaq had gotten the ball on that possession. Shaq fouls out your big guys and he's demands all of the defense's attention. Even when he's fat and lazy.

So I actually think Kobe at less than Kobe level could be a blessing in disguise. Because it will put more of an emphasis on GP and Shaq which I think has the chance of becoming one of the better point guard, center relationships the league has had. Which I don't know if that could develop as well if Kobe is back at full strength demanding to be the focal point. This eases some of the problems with shot distribution the lakers would have had if Kobe tones it down a little bit.

But we'll see. This is one of the reasons why I think Kobe should get his life in order first, because the lakers will be fine without him and without the distractions. Kobe should take the time off, spend it with his family, do the trial, if he's innocent he can come back in time for the playoffs and the lakers should be set.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LakerMania</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's that in between though?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> what's that in between though?


I think it's supposed to be a drawing of Vanessa's hair from behind, and she has some kind of band in her hair. I'm not sure.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Kobe was really havin a bad day and was like what could i do to make things better.. 
and his brilliant idea was um get an ugly tat..


Next thing kobe will be doin is acting like christie..







:yes:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Whats even a worst situation is whats goin on in ATL

Heatley loses his best friend.. and now his career looks like its over and he was the best young player in the league.. 

WOAH


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Where are all these new guys with big mouths and bad attitudes coming from?
> ...



Big mouths and bad attitudes? Not quite, Big knowledge is more like it.

Without Shaq the Twolves get out of the first round??? REALLY?? Im shocked considering that the Lakers were built around Shaq, Past tense, Payton and Malone have changed that, they will even things out a bit.

Against the Twolves, if Shaq was out, its Kobe and a bunch of guys who can't create their own shot and all can be exposed on D. No crap the Wolves would have took the Lakers without Shaq, the team was built around him not Kobe.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> umm wow. just take a look at the lakers record(win and losses, bub) last year with and without Shaq. Kobe may have put up more PPG(hell he put up more shots) but the lakers live and die by Shaq. Without Shaq last year the lakers weren't even the second best team in california.
> ...



Of course with Shaq out the Lakers record is going to be a lot worse. Like everyone who knows anything about the NBA, The Lakers were built around Shaq. Kobe and Shaq are the Lakers, but the role players are built around Shaq. It makes perfect sense for them to suck when he is out, Fox, Fisher, Horry, etc all got the majority of their attempts on him commanding double teams and kicking it out of the post. He is the main part of the Lakers. Kobe complements him and the rest of the players extremly well. Shaq makes it work because the role players work off him. 

No crap the Lakers live and die with Shaq, without him, its Kobe and a bunch of scrubs for the most part. Not anymore though, GP and Malone have changed that.


You way off on your assumptions about Kobe's game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Tatoos are associated with prison... since when? That doesn't make any sense.


Weren't you one of those that associated tatoos with prisons, thugs, and all that negative WHENEVER it references ALLEN IVERSON.

Go back and read the thread entitled STATE OF MIND. Kobe has lost/or is rapidly losing his.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> What if kobe would have gone to the corn rows..


He WOULD do that if he could. Have you seen his hairline? He'd look like Jerry Rice in dreads.

Why do you think he wears a shaved head now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> Weren't you one of those that associated tatoos with prisons, thugs, and all that negative WHENEVER it references ALLEN IVERSON.
> ...


Never said that it was. I said I don't wear conrows because I don't want people to perceive things about me, because they are ignorant. 

I never degraded Iverson as a person ever. I respect him, and his right to be whoever he wants to be.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You so totally just agreed with me. The only part you sort of disagreed with me was at the end where you said GP and Malone change(d) that and that my assumptions about Kobe's game were off...oddly enough the only two parts of your post that you left unsubstantiated.

Drop some smooth lyrics.
next time. I know.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> my thing about the tatoo is that he's maintaining his innocence, but then he goes and gets his first tatoo...which is something that one associates sort of with prison...just in case he goes, I guess he wants some street rep.
> 
> 12 jurors, 1 judge, Half a chance.


[sarcasm]He got a tatoo we might as well like lock him up and throw away the key[/sarcasm]:uhoh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Julo</b>!
> I have a feeling it's gonna take him some time to get back to playing shape... :no:


Most likely you're right. But it shouldn't be too big of a problem for the Lakers as long as he does eventually get into playing shape. This is sort of the same circumstance that happened last year. Shaq wasn't ready to play at the beginning of the season, but bounced back by mid season. The difference this year, GP and Karl Malone. They should be able to help pick up the slack for Kobe's absence.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

BTW, ya'll gotta stop kidding yourselves with this street cred nonsense! Guys like Kobe Bryant don't gain street cred by rapping women or getting tattoos. "Street" persons are not as low as to respect a man who rapes women, and surely not stupid enough to believe a golden boy like Kobe could go get a tattoo and all of a sudden fit in. Be real!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

I read today in newsweek.com that kobe has gone to Doug Christie for marital advice..


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1632466


Payton
KOBE
MJ
Malone
Shaq!!!


----------



## lakerking8 (Jul 5, 2003)

lol i saw that wouldnt that b great. Jordan would never let them slack off.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LakerMania</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can a person lose that much muscle in a matter of months? Sheesh. If I didn't know any better I'd think Jamal Crawford signed with the Lakers.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> umm wow. just take a look at the lakers record(win and losses, bub) last year with and without Shaq. Kobe may have put up more PPG(hell he put up more shots) but the lakers live and die by Shaq. Without Shaq last year the lakers weren't even the second best team in california.
> ...


Agree totally. Although, as a professional, I dont believe Kobe has the right to just "take time off" ... he shouldn't get paid if he does. I can't just go ask my boss for 6 months off because I cheated on my wife and in the process am now accused of raping the girl. He'd say "sure, take 6 months off .. while you're at it, why don't you just take the rest of the century off."


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Most likely you're right. But it shouldn't be too big of a problem for the Lakers as long as he does eventually get into playing shape. This is sort of the same circumstance that happened last year. Shaq wasn't ready to play at the beginning of the season, but bounced back by mid season. The difference this year, GP and Karl Malone. They should be able to help pick up the slack for Kobe's absence.


trudat. Kobe picked it up while shaq was playing his way back... now it shouldn't be too bad with karl and payton. In retrospect, they couldn't have come at a better time  

I just hope the lakers have a nice healthy roster by April and on


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

If the Lakers don't win the championship this year I better not hear anything about Kobe being the excuse.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by *bballlife*!
> 
> What the heck are you talking about? Did you happen to watch the Lakers last year? What did we see???? HMMMM?
> 
> ...





> Originally posted by *stevemc*
> 
> 
> Where are all these new guys with big mouths and bad attitudes coming from?
> ...





> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooook....  

We should be talking about the Lakers without Kobe and how they will play with GP, Malone, Scrub 2, Scrub 3, and Shaq who is seems to be allergic to training camp (his body seems to act up every year about this time).


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> If the Lakers don't win the championship this year I better not hear anything about Kobe being the excuse.


I can already hear it. 

"If Kobe would of been around we'd a stomped everyone!" :sour: 

Ifs and buts were beer and bops we'd have a damn party


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> With out Shaq the Twolves would of got out of the 1st round... thats if the Lakers would of even made it to the playoffs. You understand that the Purple and Gold scrubs would of had to make up for all of Shaq's stats if it wasn't for him? Let alone they'd have an amazing whole to fill in the middle of the lane.


Makes sense to me. But can we *all* be reasonable here, and say,

_"With out *Kobe* the Twolves would of got out of the 1st round... thats if the Lakers would of even made it to the playoffs. You understand that the Purple and Gold scrubs would of had to make up for all of *Kobe's* stats(30-7-6-2) if it wasn't for him? Let alone they'd have an amazing whole to fill on the perimeter, defensively and offensively._

Isn't that equally as reasonable since we're speculating here?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Makes sense to me. But can we *all* be reasonable here, and say,
> ...


Good point. IMO, and I think others will agree, its easier (not easy, just easier) to replace a Kobe than it is to replace a Shaq (MDP, LCL).


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Good point. IMO, and I think others will agree, its easier (not easy, just easier) to replace a Kobe than it is to replace a Shaq (MDP, LCL).


It's impossible to replace Shaq for what he is because he's so big and nothing compares. However, replacing Shaq with another great player or any member of the 2003 All nba team would bring a combo just as deadly as Kobe and Shaq, IMO.

Imagine how good each of these combos could be:

Tmac & KG
KG & Kobe 
KG & Duncan
KG & Shaq
Duncan & Shaq
Duncan & Tmac
Shaq & Tmac
Kobe & Tmac
Kobe & Duncan

As long as we're speculating, anyone of those combos could have the success that Kobe and Shaq have had. :twocents:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> It's impossible to replace Shaq for what he is because he's so big and nothing compares. However, replacing Shaq with another great player or any member of the 2003 All nba team would bring a combo just as deadly as Kobe and Shaq, IMO.
> ...


Shaq and Duncan  Your team gets no boards when playing these guys.

I think a Shaq Duncan team could take a Kobe TMac team. If both teams had equal scrubs filling in for the rest of the roster.


----------

